# Egyptian asylum seekers in the UK soars dramatically



## hhaddad

Number of Egyptians seeking asylum in Britain increased threefold during the first year of the January 25 Revolution, says UK Home Office report


London, Amer Sultan, Wednesday 1 Feb 2012​ Egyptians seeking asylum in the UK jumped to 254 applicants in the first three quarters of 2011, approximately three times the amount seen two years ago, a new UK Home Office immigration report shows.
In 2010 the number of Egyptian asylum seekers reached 90 persons with 31 of the applicants being granted asylum in UK.
The report, a copy of which had been passed to Ahram Online on Monday, did not mention how many applications were successful in 2011.
In 2009 and 2008, the number of Egyptian asylum seekers entering the UK was 60 and 59 respectively.
The statistics show that Egyptian asylum seekers make up only one per cent of Arab citizens applying for UK asylum from countries that are witnessing popular uprisings across the region.
Libya topped the list of asylum seekers from the Arab Spring nations. The number of Libyan applicants reached 951 during the first nine months of 2011, the report shows.
Syrians seekers numbered 345 while Yemenis and Tunisians reached 148 and 56 applicants respectively.


And we're going to have to pay for them.


----------



## hhaddad

The number of Egyptians applying for political asylum in the UK tripled in 2011 compared to the year before, Al-Ahram newspaper said, citing a report issued by the UK Home Office.
Al-Ahram reported 254 Egyptians applied for political asylum from January to September 2011, according to another statistical report. Out of 90 Egyptians who applied for asylum in the UK in 2010, only 31 were accepted.
An Egyptian Federation of Human Rights report previously said nearly 93,000 Coptic Christians have left Egypt since 19 March.
Naguib Gabriel, head of the organization, attributed the emigration to hard-line Salafi groups seeking to apply Islamic law, deny Copts senior government posts and reduce incoming tourism. He blamed attacks on Coptic churches and the government's failure to bring attackers to justice.

Coptic author Kamal Zakher said the numbers in the report were exaggerated and that it is illogical to blame the rise in emigrants on the 25 January revolution.

Christians form nearly 10 percent of Egypt’s population. Egypt's largest Islamist group, the Muslim Brotherhood, stresses Christians' right to the presidency and accepts them as members in its political party.

In the 1990s, Islamists frequently sought political asylum to escape violent crackdowns by the former regime.


----------



## ArabianNights

Great. So much for a 'revolution'. What happened to all this 'patriotism' and all this I love Egypt and that 'our matryrs death will not be in vain' stuff? 

To be honest, I am not surprised. Of course these people, not only Egyptians, but others as well (Libyans etc) have taken this opportunity to escape to Europe, using the 'revolution' as an excuse. I thought it was all about them wanting their rights as citizens of their country, rights as Egyptians, getting rid of the poor class and the equal opportunities, cheaper food prices - or whatever this so called revolution was about? 

Talk about double standards.

These people are not interested in building their country, its all a farce. They are looking for the next escape route.

In the meantime, they justify ripping off foreigners in Egypt, hassling them non-stop and all the other lovely things we complain about in Egypt, by using their bad economic 'situation' as an excuse. Rich country verses poor country.

And now they want to eat at our taxpayers' money. 

Now, at least, I feel like I have the right to complain and the right to tell bad-mannered Egyptian that he shouldn't puff in my face, or look after their kids in the mall. 

There are many 'foreigners' in the UK who happily live off OUR system - no questions asked, yet when we complain, in Egypt about cigarette smoking, we are 'foreigners here and have to make the compromise and should be expected to pay more then Egyptians' and all that other stuff. 

Today, I wanted to scream at someone, who constantly kept trying to get my attention by going "Psssssssssssssssssssssssst, psssssssssssssssssst". At least act like human being and not animals. And these people want a better country, and think they have won a 'revolution'? Yeah. Right.

End of rant.


----------



## DeadGuy

Bet those who actually got their applications approved are the ones related to Mubarak


----------



## CatMandoo

DeadGuy said:


> Bet those who actually got their applications approved are the ones related to Mubarak




or Youssef Boutros-Ghali


----------



## DeadGuy

ArabianNights said:


> Great. So much for a 'revolution'. What happened to all this 'patriotism' and all this I love Egypt and that 'our matryrs death will not be in vain' stuff?
> 
> To be honest, I am not surprised. Of course these people, not only Egyptians, but others as well (Libyans etc) have taken this opportunity to escape to Europe, using the 'revolution' as an excuse. I thought it was all about them wanting their rights as citizens of their country, rights as Egyptians, getting rid of the poor class and the equal opportunities, cheaper food prices - or whatever this so called revolution was about?
> 
> Talk about double standards.
> 
> These people are not interested in building their country, its all a farce. They are looking for the next escape route.
> ......................


If someone's granted any kind of asylum in a foreign country, they are NOT allowed to go back to their country of birth..........So if you think it's just an easy way out for some people, then you probably need to think again.........

The numbers actually surprised me, I thought it would be MUCH MORE than that......


----------



## DeadGuy

CatMandoo said:


> or Youssef Boutros-Ghali


He's related to Mubarak too.......They're all _one big happy family _


----------



## ArabianNights

DeadGuy said:


> If someone's granted any kind of asylum in a foreign country, they are NOT allowed to go back to their country of birth.



What makes you think that? Once they get their British nationality, they are free to travel anywhere. It is an organized system and unfortunately, I know about it too well. This goes hand in hand with being an 'ethnic minority' of the UK myself. 

There are plenty of people, from Sri Lanka who have claimed asylum in the past, Afghanistan and Iraq and many other places.... and I know many of them who after getting their passport and emptying the British tax-payers' purse.... happily go back to their country, after making their families there rich using the UK welfare system. They buy land, build property etc....


----------



## MaidenScotland

We actually had a guy on the Brit page.. he is Syrian and living in Egypt.. put his phone number on facebook and now complains the Syrians are out to get him and would you believe the USA embassy has told him it might take a couple of years to process his application.. he was really annoyed that he has not been granted immediate asylum.. Reading his posts led me and all the others to believe he was using the Syrian crisis as an excuse.


----------



## ArabianNights

And their new British passport isn't stamped "FORMER ASYLUM SEEKER, NOT ALLOWED TO GO BACK TO SO AND SO COUNTRY" either.... although it is a nice idea.


----------



## DeadGuy

ArabianNights said:


> What makes you think that? Once they get their British nationality, they are free to travel anywhere. It is an organized system and unfortunately, I know about it too well. This goes hand in hand with being an 'ethnic minority' of the UK myself.
> 
> There are plenty of people, from Sri Lanka who have claimed asylum in the past, Afghanistan and Iraq and many other places.... and I know many of them who after getting their passport and emptying the British tax-payers' purse.... happily go back to their country, after making their families there rich using the UK welfare system. They buy land, build property etc....


Refugees and asylum seekers - FAQs 


It's not me who's saying that


----------



## MaidenScotland

ArabianNights said:


> What makes you think that? Once they get their British nationality, they are free to travel anywhere. It is an organized system and unfortunately, I know about it too well. This goes hand in hand with being an 'ethnic minority' of the UK myself.
> 
> There are plenty of people, from Sri Lanka who have claimed asylum in the past, Afghanistan and Iraq and many other places.... and I know many of them who after getting their passport and emptying the British tax-payers' purse.... happily go back to their country, after making their families there rich using the UK welfare system. They buy land, build property etc....




Once you have asylum you cannot go back to the country you got asylum from..


----------



## ArabianNights

MaidenScotland said:


> We actually had a guy on the Brit page.. he is Syrian and living in Egypt.. put his phone number on facebook and now complains the Syrians are out to get him and would you believe the USA embassy has told him it might take a couple of years to process his application.. he was really annoyed that he has not been granted immediate asylum.. Reading his posts led me and all the others to believe he was using the Syrian crisis as an excuse.


 Typical. There are many Afghans born and raised in Pakistan, never set foot in Afghanistan, and now suddenly have the Taliban after them.


----------



## MaidenScotland

ArabianNights said:


> What makes you think that? Once they get their British nationality, they are free to travel anywhere. It is an organized system and unfortunately, I know about it too well. This goes hand in hand with being an 'ethnic minority' of the UK myself.
> 
> There are plenty of people, from Sri Lanka who have claimed asylum in the past, Afghanistan and Iraq and many other places.... and I know many of them who after getting their passport and emptying the British tax-payers' purse.... happily go back to their country, after making their families there rich using the UK welfare system. They buy land, build property etc....




If you know these people you should report them.. asylum is granted as you have stated that it is unsafe to be in your home country.


----------



## ArabianNights

MaidenScotland said:


> Once you have asylum you cannot go back to the country you got asylum from..


Then how do the many former asylum seekers that I have come across manage to go back using a British Passport? I am sure there is a loop hole somewhere.


----------



## MaidenScotland

ArabianNights said:


> Then how do the many former asylum seekers that I have come across manage to go back using a British Passport? I am sure there is a loop hole somewhere.




I don't think it is a loop hole I would guess that labour Britain just presumed they are telling the truth and wouldn't dare go back to their home country.

I could be wrong but I think if your asylum proves to be a false claim you can be stripped of your citizenship, of course we know that means nothing in the UK as they will still let you live there under the human rights act.


----------



## ArabianNights

MaidenScotland said:


> I don't think it is a loop hole I would guess that labour Britain just presumed they are telling the truth and wouldn't dare go back to their home country.
> 
> I could be wrong but I think if your asylum proves to be a false claim you can be stripped of your citizenship, of course we know that means nothing in the UK as they will still let you live there under the human rights act.


Too right. Maybe in _theory_ you are not allowed to go back to your home country, but in reality and in practice plenty do. As I said before, there is nothing on their passports that states they are not allowed to go back to country of origin. There are plenty of immigrants to the UK who have arrived through different means.... such as marriage, student, work etc... and consequently managed to get citizenship. On their passports, it would state the foreign place of birth. It would be the same, I would imagine, for successful asylum applications.

I know one person, who failed in his UK asylum case and fled to the USA, somehow avoiding British airport officials and he claimed asylum there. It was successful and now he is an American Citizen, and travels frequently to his country of origin.


----------



## ArabianNights

DeadGuy said:


> Refugees and asylum seekers - FAQs
> 
> 
> It's not me who's saying that


Yes, maybe in theory, but in practice there is nothing stopping them from visiting their own country of birth. Especially, if the war, or the reason why they left the country in the first place stabalizes - there is nothing from stopping them going back. Say for example tomorrow Egypt is a country of western standards and developed etc.... and tomorrow, today's Egyptian asylum seeker travels to visit Egypt. What do you think the airline will say, you were born in Egypt, - you cannot go back? It doesnt work like that, passports don't say how the person got it, its only identifiable by place of birth and asylum isn't the only means of British Citizenship.


----------



## MaidenScotland

You live and learn


only last year on my arrival at Glasgow Airport from Alicante.. Why are you coming into the country?? I was actually lost for words.. for a few seconds. I told her I am coming home.

In hindsight I should have reported it.. phoned the Daily Mail or soemthing


----------



## ArabianNights

MaidenScotland said:


> You live and learn
> 
> 
> only last year on my arrival at Glasgow Airport from Alicante.. Why are you coming into the country?? I was actually lost for words.. for a few seconds. I told her I am coming home.
> 
> In hindsight I should have reported it.. phoned the Daily Mail or soemthing


Are you kidding me? How dare they ask why you are coming into the country. Isn't it illegal for them to ask British nationals questions? Your not subject to immigration control... how ludicrous - if it was me, I would have demanded to speak to a manager and given a few slaps here and there.... you know. I would have kicked up a scene like I usually do.


----------



## hurghadapat

ArabianNights said:


> What makes you think that? Once they get their British nationality, they are free to travel anywhere. It is an organized system and unfortunately, I know about it too well. This goes hand in hand with being an 'ethnic minority' of the UK myself.
> 
> There are plenty of people, from Sri Lanka who have claimed asylum in the past, Afghanistan and Iraq and many other places.... and I know many of them who after getting their passport and emptying the British tax-payers' purse.... happily go back to their country, after making their families there rich using the UK welfare system. They buy land, build property etc....


From the UK Border Agency's web site:-

Asylum is protection given by a country to someone who is fleeing persecution in their own country. It is given under the 1951 United Nations Convention Relating to the Status of Refugees. To be recognised as a refugee, you must have left your country and be unable to go back because you have a well-founded fear of persecution.

You will be granted permission to stay for five years. You will be entitled to apply for a UN refugee travel document and you will also be entitled to work, study and claim benefits in the UK in the same way as a UK citizen. You will also be entitled to apply in due course for British nationality if you are granted permanent stay at the end of the five years. This will be granted only if you are still at risk of persecution.


----------



## ArabianNights

hurghadapat said:


> From the UK Border Agency's web site:-
> 
> Asylum is protection given by a country to someone who is fleeing persecution in their own country. It is given under the 1951 United Nations Convention Relating to the Status of Refugees. To be recognised as a refugee, you must have left your country and be unable to go back because you have a well-founded fear of persecution.
> 
> You will be granted permission to stay for five years. You will be entitled to apply for a UN refugee travel document and you will also be entitled to work, study and claim benefits in the UK in the same way as a UK citizen. You will also be entitled to apply in due course for British nationality if you are granted permanent stay at the end of the five years. This will be granted only if you are still at risk of persecution.


....and the risk of persecution doesn't end, until they get their little red book.


----------



## MaidenScotland

I have a friend who married an Albanian.. 2 weeks or so after he was granted the right to remain indefinitely he told her he was leaving and divorcing her,, they had been together 10 years and have two children.. To cut a long story short.. he is not who he says he is, he has a wife and family in Albania that my friend tracked down using Facebook and he still denies their existence despite my friend seeing photos of him and his other family.

The British system is abused.. now wouldn't taking people of the dole to check on all these applications turn out much cheaper than keeping false applicants in the country?


----------



## ArabianNights

MaidenScotland said:


> I have a friend who married an Albanian.. 2 weeks or so after he was granted the right to remain indefinitely he told her he was leaving and divorcing her,, they had been together 10 years and have two children.. To cut a long story short.. he is not who he says he is, he has a wife and family in Albania that my friend tracked down using Facebook and he still denies their existence despite my friend seeing photos of him and his other family.
> 
> The British system is abused.. now wouldn't taking people of the dole to check on all these applications turn out much cheaper than keeping false applicants in the country?


Things like this make me sad. I don't believe that every marriage to a foreigner is a sham and for citizenship purposes only... there are some genuine cases, although a small minority. Those marriages that tend to have more 'in it' for the foreigner, is that one where the red light should start flashing. My husband is also 'foreign', but I have known him all my life and our relationship has other levels, apart from our marriage relationship. 

Because of many of these sham marriages taking place, the rules keep getting tighter and tighter, which is a good thing.... yet there are still people who somehow manage to abuse the system. This means that genuine people, like me and my husband have problems getting visa's etc.... and it really angers me when there are people like this, who seem to play the system so easily.


----------



## SHendra

MaidenScotland said:


> You live and learn
> 
> 
> only last year on my arrival at Glasgow Airport from Alicante.. Why are you coming into the country?? I was actually lost for words.. for a few seconds. I told her I am coming home.
> 
> In hindsight I should have reported it.. phoned the Daily Mail or soemthing


Ironic you say that I felt I got a bit of a slap on the hand when I got back too! When I returned It took me just over 1 month to get somewhere to live.. I was staying in a hotel all that time. 

Reason it took me so long is because I've been out of the UK for a long time not many were viewing me as a 'Habital Brit'. I don't totally blame them after all I didn't have references or a guarantor when it came to renting but at same time I had to find something. I actually went to the CAB for advice and it was them who pointed it out that because I've not lived in UK for 6 years I was simply not a Habital Brit.. But I will become one again after 6months! I manage to solve my problem in the end but only because I paid 6months rent up front to secure a home!! Scary to think I was 'lucky' in the sense I was able to do that to get on my feet. 

Another thing to point out is I needed my son medical reports translated into English for his GP here.. (Funny thing here is my Son doctor name is Abdul but he don't know any arabic..) anyway you find in all the authorities here info in every language you can think of but not one were willing to help me have translated just 4 lines.. not even a local mosque I wrote to! Nor even the local hospital unless my son was 'in hospital'. Again I solved it myself in the end. 

What i'm getting at is had this all been the other way around had I been a foreigner I'd of had an easier time in moving back than I did! And i've never minded people living in our country long as they were honest in their ways!


----------



## Qsw

ArabianNights said:


> Great. So much for a 'revolution'. What happened to all this 'patriotism' and all this I love Egypt and that 'our matryrs death will not be in vain' stuff?
> 
> To be honest, I am not surprised. Of course these people, not only Egyptians, but others as well (Libyans etc) have taken this opportunity to escape to Europe, using the 'revolution' as an excuse. I thought it was all about them wanting their rights as citizens of their country, rights as Egyptians, getting rid of the poor class and the equal opportunities, cheaper food prices - or whatever this so called revolution was about?
> 
> Talk about double standards.
> 
> These people are not interested in building their country, its all a farce. They are looking for the next escape route.
> 
> In the meantime, they justify ripping off foreigners in Egypt, hassling them non-stop and all the other lovely things we complain about in Egypt, by using their bad economic 'situation' as an excuse. Rich country verses poor country.
> 
> And now they want to eat at our taxpayers' money.
> 
> Now, at least, I feel like I have the right to complain and the right to tell bad-mannered Egyptian that he shouldn't puff in my face, or look after their kids in the mall.
> 
> There are many 'foreigners' in the UK who happily live off OUR system - no questions asked, yet when we complain, in Egypt about cigarette smoking, we are 'foreigners here and have to make the compromise and should be expected to pay more then Egyptians' and all that other stuff.
> 
> Today, I wanted to scream at someone, who constantly kept trying to get my attention by going "Psssssssssssssssssssssssst, psssssssssssssssssst". At least act like human being and not animals. And these people want a better country, and think they have won a 'revolution'? Yeah. Right.
> 
> End of rant.


I normally just lurk here, curious to see the experiences of foreigners living in Egypt, but this is just disgusting. I'm just shocked at the level of hate in this message.

This "so-called revolution" was about Egyptians gaining their normal human rights. As an Egyptian who has just returned here after living 12 years in America, I am extremely grateful for the sacrifices of those who fought to give normal Egyptians the right to question the police, the right to walk down the street without being afraid of the very institution that is supposed to serve and protect you.

It's true, the security situation is beyond terrible right now, but things can get better. That was not possible under the old regime. There are many other countries in the world that have terrible dictators and regimes. How many of them have stood up to fight for their rights? Its not easy but at least there is a large enough portion of the people here who are finally willing to fight. 

This is my first time actually living for an extended period in Egypt (and I am Egyptian by nationality) so I go through many of the disgusting things that foreigners do (yes, scammers and thieves will rip off anyone, equal opportunity scamming). So I know where you are coming from. Criticize all you want: its justified. But disgusting attacks like these are not. Judging, stereotyping and attacking an entire nation based on the acts of their most despicable members is reprehensible. The people you are complaining about would be behaving the same way revolution or not.

And, word of advice; don't think you have the right to complain to Egyptians who are doing something you don't like, just because there are some Egyptians applying for asylum in the UK. Aside from the complete lack of logic in that line of thought, it would land you in a lot of trouble fast.


----------



## Pomegranite

ArabianNights said:


> Great. So much for a 'revolution'. What happened to all this 'patriotism' and all this I love Egypt and that 'our matryrs death will not be in vain' stuff?
> 
> 
> End of rant.


in perspective, the asylum seekers are only a tiny tiny portion of the population, probably not even statistically signifigant


----------



## CatMandoo

Qsw said:


> I normally just lurk here, curious to see the experiences of foreigners living in Egypt, but this is just disgusting. I'm just shocked at the level of hate in this message.
> 
> This "so-called revolution" was about Egyptians gaining their normal human rights. As an Egyptian who has just returned here after living 12 years in America, I am extremely grateful for the sacrifices of those who fought to give normal Egyptians the right to question the police, the right to walk down the street without being afraid of the very institution that is supposed to serve and protect you.
> 
> It's true, the security situation is beyond terrible right now, but things can get better. That was not possible under the old regime. There are many other countries in the world that have terrible dictators and regimes. How many of them have stood up to fight for their rights? Its not easy but at least there is a large enough portion of the people here who are finally willing to fight.
> 
> This is my first time actually living for an extended period in Egypt (and I am Egyptian by nationality) so I go through many of the disgusting things that foreigners do (yes, scammers and thieves will rip off anyone, equal opportunity scamming). So I know where you are coming from. Criticize all you want: its justified. But disgusting attacks like these are not. Judging, stereotyping and attacking an entire nation based on the acts of their most despicable members is reprehensible. The people you are complaining about would be behaving the same way revolution or not.
> 
> And, word of advice; don't think you have the right to complain to Egyptians who are doing something you don't like, just because there are some Egyptians applying for asylum in the UK. Aside from the complete lack of logic in that line of thought, it would land you in a lot of trouble fast.


:clap2::clap2::clap2::clap2::clap2::clap2::clap2::clap2:


----------



## ArabianNights

Qsw said:


> I normally just lurk here, curious to see the experiences of foreigners living in Egypt, but this is just disgusting. I'm just shocked at the level of hate in this message.


Saying that people want to come to the UK and abuse taxpayers money is not "hate", but it is the truth. 

People come and abuse immigration routes into the UK (and Europe) is not "hate", but a fact. There is no "hate" in my post, but the "truth". I am sorry if the truth hurts, but this is what happens - so please do not try and twist things over.



> This "so-called revolution" was about Egyptians gaining their normal human rights.


And I have also said and thought the same thing all along. And your point being? If you see my post again, you will see that this is what I thought. So please don't try and twist things over.



> As an Egyptian who has just returned here after living 12 years in America, I am extremely grateful for the sacrifices of those who fought to give normal Egyptians the right to question the police, the right to walk down the street without being afraid of the very institution that is supposed to serve and protect you.


I am sure you are!



> It's true, the security situation is beyond terrible right now, but things can get better. That was not possible under the old regime.


I wasn't here, before the revolution, so I do not know what the situation was like then, but I have heard that it was in fact better. 



> here are many other countries in the world that have terrible dictators and regimes. How many of them have stood up to fight for their rights?


Egypt is not the only country, as part of this 'Arab Spring'. There is Syria, Libya, Tunisia and not Arab, but there was also Iran... not just Egypt.





> Criticize all you want: its justified.


An Egyptian - or whoever - who feels that they can waltz into my country and claim whatever money or services they want, just because they feel like it and for their own advantage is also justified. So please, don't try to make out that Egyptians or anyone else have more 'right' or whatever, just because of their situation. 


What you are saying, is that Egyptians, or others going to another country specifically to go and abuse another country's welfare system and immigration system, for their own personal benefit, is justified. Why do you think that Egyptians or anyone else doing this, is above morality or what is deemed to be 'right'?




> But disgusting attacks like these are not. Judging, stereotyping and attacking an entire nation based on the acts of their most despicable members is reprehensible.


I also think it is disgusting that you are attacking me, because I choose to say that I do not like anyone (not just Egyptians) abusing the system of my country for their benefit. Why not go and educate your "despicable members" of your country? Maybe teach them some morals? Some values maybe? Even some manners? Yes, I am blunt and vocal, its the truth - not hate. Its the truth and you yourself called them despicable.

I think you need to re-read this thread. This thread and my post is referring to THOSE WHO LEAVE EGYPT AND ABUSE THE SYSTEM OF ANOTHER COUNTRY. Don't you dare accuse me of judging an entire nation. You can never quote me saying that every single Egyptian has claimed asylum in the UK. 




> And, word of advice; don't think you have the right to complain to Egyptians who are doing something you don't like, just because there are some Egyptians applying for asylum in the UK.


A word of advise to you, too: you have no right to complain about the fact that I choose to raise the issue/complaint about Egyptians who are abusing the system and the helping themselves to money that 4 generations of my family have paid into. Period. That money is not for anyone, who feels like, it to help themselves to. its for us, and for the benefit of the British people. 




> Aside from the complete lack of logic in that line of thought, it would land you in a lot of trouble fast.


Complaining about people who could not be entitled to asylum or taxpayers' money is not a question of logic - its wrong. Period. And illegal.

I don't know how you come to that conclusion. I have every right, as a British national to question what my government is doing with my money. I have the right to vote and the right to complain to my MP's - I have the power to do all I can - if I wanted to - to help stop those not actually entitled to claim asylum or take money from British taxpayers.


----------



## ArabianNights

Pomegranite said:


> in perspective, the asylum seekers are only a tiny tiny portion of the population, probably not even statistically signifigant


And in perspective, this thread is about asylum seekers.


----------



## ArabianNights

CatMandoo said:


> :clap2::clap2::clap2::clap2::clap2::clap2::clap2::clap2:


Here's an idea. Why not give your whole pension money - which you probably have a right to and have probably paid into all your life, and give it to an illegal immigrant from, I don't know - maybe Mexico? I am sure they need it more then you here in Egypt, I mean they are poor they have no opportunity's in their home country, no access to education or healthcare and the rest. Their economy is also not as strong as the United States' - I am sure you can help them out. its justified, surely? They deserve it more then you


----------



## ArabianNights

SHendra said:


> Ironic you say that I felt I got a bit of a slap on the hand when I got back too! When I returned It took me just over 1 month to get somewhere to live.. I was staying in a hotel all that time.
> 
> Reason it took me so long is because I've been out of the UK for a long time not many were viewing me as a 'Habital Brit'. I don't totally blame them after all I didn't have references or a guarantor when it came to renting but at same time I had to find something. I actually went to the CAB for advice and it was them who pointed it out that because I've not lived in UK for 6 years I was simply not a Habital Brit.. But I will become one again after 6months! I manage to solve my problem in the end but only because I paid 6months rent up front to secure a home!! Scary to think I was 'lucky' in the sense I was able to do that to get on my feet.
> 
> Another thing to point out is I needed my son medical reports translated into English for his GP here.. (Funny thing here is my Son doctor name is Abdul but he don't know any arabic..) anyway you find in all the authorities here info in every language you can think of but not one were willing to help me have translated just 4 lines.. not even a local mosque I wrote to! Nor even the local hospital unless my son was 'in hospital'. Again I solved it myself in the end.
> 
> What i'm getting at is had this all been the other way around had I been a foreigner I'd of had an easier time in moving back than I did! And i've never minded people living in our country long as they were honest in their ways!


That happened to me twice, when I came back from Canada and the US after living there. I had to take habitual residency tests for a few things, too and I agree with you in regards to the Dr's and the translations. You have to remember, however that the UK has a very large population of Muslims, who have Arabic names, but are not Arab. In fact, in comparison to the South Asian community, the UK's Arab population is very very small - so this is probably why your Dr Abdul could not write in Arabic. He was probably Pakistani! 

I wanted to start University immediately after my arrival from the US - they told me that because I had not lived in the UK for the past 3 years, I would have to be treated as an International student and pay International tuition fees! I have a friend, who is Spanish, living in London - her husband is from Morocco, with that country's citizenship and he was able to start a college course as soon as they both arrived from Spain to London. And he didnt have to pay any fees at all, because he was treated as a European Citizen. Apparently, if you are from the EU, you do not have to pay fees in the UK, but UK nationals do! Stupid. And then people wonder why we complain


----------



## Pomegranite

ArabianNights said:


> And in perspective, this thread is about asylum seekers.


But the 200/300 odd asylum seekers are not represenative of the vast majority of Egypt- and yet you basically said the feeling of patriotism and the "martyrs deaths not in vain" were a sham bc 200/300 apply for asylum.


----------



## expatagogo

ArabianNights said:


> This thread and my post is referring to THOSE WHO LEAVE EGYPT AND ABUSE THE SYSTEM OF ANOTHER COUNTRY.


How is claiming benefits a person is entitled to "abuse"?


----------



## ArabianNights

Pomegranite said:


> But the 200/300 odd asylum seekers are not represenative of the vast majority of Egypt- and yet you basically said the feeling of patriotism and the "martyrs deaths not in vain" were a sham bc 200/300 apply for asylum.


Maybe not - but these people have only claimed asylum. They havent been granted it yet - it takes time for the application to get granted, years. Asylum is usually granted when there is a major threat to one's life, risk of bring hunted down and killed, for example. These people have to proof that their life is at risk in Egypt.

What risk do these people have? Mubarak is going to kill them - what? The people that had their life mostly at 'risk' were probably those who are now the majority - The Muslim Brotherhood. These were tortured, sometimes killed and imprisoned for years. They used to be hunted down, during election time and imprisoned by the Mubarak regime. 


The 300/200 people on top of the other nationalities that come in. It is still a burden on the system.


----------



## ArabianNights

expatagogo said:


> How is claiming benefits a person is entitled to "abuse"?


As an American, you are most probably not aware of the domestic issues going on in the UK - the UK public are very dissatisfied with the abuse to the welfare system and immigration. In fact, this is one of the many reasons, why Brits choose to leave the UK. It has a nickname - "The nanny State". What I am talking about and what the OP of this thread is talking about is not something new. And yes, whether people are entitled to benefits or not, is the actual issue here and its not just Egyptians. Due to Labour Britain, we now have a generation of people who have only ever lived of the system - many including immigrants to the UK. 

I am not about to give you a lesson on UK's domestic politics or issues, I am sure sheikh google can do that. 

I have noticed that most people who have "issues" with my post are from America, most probably ignorant on British domestic politics.


----------



## hhaddad

The abuse to the British welfare system is not only by immigrants but by Brits as well, but it is a registered fact that it is mostly by immigrants. You can find the facts by a bit of research and how much it costs us.


----------



## ArabianNights

hhaddad said:


> The abuse to the British welfare system is not only by immigrants but by Brits as well, but it is a registered fact that it is mostly by immigrants. You can find the facts by a bit of research and how much it costs us.


Absolutely right. We have a generation of those raised on council estates/housing benefit who have never seen a day's work - these too are a drain on the system.


----------

